# Happy BDay L!$A !!!!!!!!!!



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

21?????!!!! Good lord, I don't even REMEMBER being 21 

Hope you have a GREAT birthday, Lisa. A new puffer or two, perhaps?

All the best
Shelley


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my Girlfreind!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

haha thanks Shelley, if only there were more puffers around here! lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey! Happy BDAY!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

happy b-day [email protected]!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Lisa!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

woohoo..........a birthday girl!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lisa.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> 21?????!!!! Good lord, I don't even REMEMBER being 21


 lmao same here, it's a blur nowdays lol

*Happy Birthday L!$A! Best Wishes!*


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

hehe thanks everyone, if I ever find a remedy to stay young, or to be 21 again, I'll let you all know


----------

